
Idaho prisoners hack iPads and transfer $225,000 worth of credits to themselves - dsr12
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jul/26/idaho-prison-hacking-ipad-transfer-credit
======
JudasGoat
I spent 2 years of my life getting price gouged while incarcerated by a split
between a company called "Bob Barker Ent." and the local county. Prices were 2
to 4 times "street price". My take; Too bad the inmates got caught.

------
jwess
It's a shame JPay charges just for sending electronic messages to inmates. I
wonder why someone would choose to use JPay instead of sending a letter? I
can't imagine inmates would significantly benefit from the reduced delivery
time...

~~~
steve19
I wonder what the charge rate is. On one hand is sounds like extortion and a
breach of at least human decency if not human rights, but it's possible it's
used to reduce congestion to a limited number of terminals and censors and so
prevent individuals from monopolizing the termials. Although I would prefer
they gave at least X free messages per week.

The extortion of prisoners makes me sick.

~~~
unsignedint
Here's the rate list...

[https://www.jpay.com/PAvail.aspx](https://www.jpay.com/PAvail.aspx)

------
noja
My bet is the "hacking" and "exploit" was ?add_credit=999

